# Dry rubs question.



## inkncraig (Jul 3, 2015)

I left my dry bbq rub in its plastic container out in the sun. For a week before I noticed it. You think it's bad now.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2015)

inkncraig said:


> I left my dry bbq rub in its plastic container out in the sun. For a week before I noticed it. You think it's bad now.


Bacteria needs Moisture to grow. A Dry Rub can stay for years outdoors and still be safe to eat. On the other hand, high temps, 90°+ can accelerate the loss of flavor in a Rub. One Week? No big deal....All summer and that rub will have lost all it's flavor...JJ


----------



## inkncraig (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Chef


----------

